# Kilo wt and others like it...........



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

so i'm looking at the kilo wt but there are things about it I don't care for. i'm a big'un so I need a frame that will accept wide tires. anybody know of any other cro mo frames that will take a wider tire? in the same price rang, of course. the thing I don't like about this bike is it has an integrated seatpost collar, like something you would see on a cheaper frame. can this be changed or do I need to find a different bike??


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure what a "kilo wt" is. Looking around the net, I'm guessing it's the Mercier Kilo WT sold by Bikes Direct. If it is, the "WT" stands for "wide tires" and the bike takes up to 1.75"x29 and 700x45c, which are really big tires.

Your observation about the "integrated seat post collar" doesn't make much sense to me. Are you talking about the fact that there is no separate clamp or collar? Some of the finest frames in the world clamp the seat post with the seat tube only, no collar. You're misinformed on this if you think it means "cheap."


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

right on both points. sorry, I assumed everybody here was familiar with bikesdirect and their products. yes, this is my concern regarding the seatpost clamp. it just reminds me of my old huffy. and while it was a great bike it was a cheapo. it just seems like a skimp type of thing when they could have just as easily put a separate clamp on there. now that you've seen the bike (I assume), what do you think??
and in terms of the really big tires.... at close to 300 pounds the other road bikes with smaller tires just don't feel solid to me. I figure I could always go narrower as I drop some of this weight. 
i'm looking for something a bit faster than my mountain bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

charliethetuna said:


> i'm looking for something a bit faster than my mountain bike.


It should be that. Go for it. As Wim said, the seat collar issue is a non-issue. It sounds like the bike should meet your needs nicely.


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks for the input. I think i'm gonna pull the trigger. I need an everything bike and my mountain bike is an almost everything bike.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

wim said:


> Not sure what a "kilo wt" is. Looking around the net, I'm guessing it's the Mercier Kilo WT sold by Bikes Direct. If it is, the "WT" stands for "wide tires" and the bike takes up to 1.75"x29 and 700x45c, which are really big tires.
> 
> Your observation about the "integrated seat post collar" doesn't make much sense to me. Are you talking about the fact that there is no separate clamp or collar? Some of the finest frames in the world clamp the seat post with the seat tube only, no collar. You're misinformed on this if you think it means "cheap."


X2



JCavilia said:


> It should be that. Go for it. As Wim said, the seat collar issue is a non-issue. It sounds like the bike should meet your needs nicely.


X2



charliethetuna said:


> thanks for the input. I think i'm gonna pull the trigger. I need an everything bike and my mountain bike is an almost everything bike.


Did you get the bike yet?


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

I did not get the bike yet. i'm in the process of trying to sell a dawes SS and an electronic drumset and maybe even my mountain bike. at my age I may very well be done with mountain biking. I should make the move over the next couple months or so.


----------

